# Lobstah boat photo



## Larryh86GT (Apr 14, 2010)

A fellow member of a veterans group I belong to took this great picture. 
Larry


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 14, 2010)

ohman, the water looks so purdy!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 14, 2010)

To heck with the water I'm thinking about the lobsters!

That is a great picture! Maybe you could use it on a label sometime.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 14, 2010)

Your spelling of "lobstah" reminds me of my time in Bahstin... lol lowta lobstahs up theya


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 14, 2010)

it took me like 10 reads to figure out what a lobstah was LMAO!!!! i had to read it allowed to get it!!! ill blame the glass of wine in my hand LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 14, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> it took me like 10 reads to figure out what a lobstah was LMAO!!!! i had to read it allowed to get it!!! ill blame the glass of wine in my hand LOL



Dan leads Nikki back to the corner.


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 14, 2010)

Awwwwww DANGIT!!! 


*scrambles to grab her wine glass before she gets put in corner*


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 14, 2010)

Cool Larry, I love it. Spent a few years here in Alaska as a commercial fisherman. You cant ever get the salt out of your blood!! Only those who have been there know...

Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm starting to feel bad for Nikki, do you thing it might be time to get her a stool to sit on?

Nikki in Boston you would be staning in the "Coe-nuh".


LOL


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 14, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> I'm starting to feel bad for Nikki, do you thing it might be time to get her a stool to sit on?
> 
> Nikki in Boston you would be staning in the "Coe-nuh".
> 
> ...



No stool... Give her a primary bucket to sit on to keep warm


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 14, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> No stool... Give her a primary bucket to sit on to keep warm



your right the bucket does get warm. If your put your ear up to it and listen to those vibrating bubbles? try it!


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 14, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> your right the bucket does get warm. If your put your ear up to it and listen to those vibrating bubbles? try it!



Just make sure her bucket doesn't have an airlock... Wouldn't want to sit on that if I was her!

​


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 14, 2010)

I just KNOW, I am not prepared to make any comments....at this time.

::

Troy


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 15, 2010)

*SHOCK* *HORROR* ROFLMAO!!!! to funny and ...ummmmm.....noooo, im good with out the airlock for this situation LOL!!!


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 15, 2010)

That photo takes me back to my 45 years in Maine. Spent much of it on the coast or visiting the coast. Always loved to see the lobster boats in the HAA BAA. Ayuh.


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 15, 2010)

I know this isn't a lobstah picture, but this was taken at Perkins Cove in Maine last August.. The day they got hit with the huge waves from Hurricane Bill.. Luckily nobody was hurt when this wave crashed over the rocks, but it surprised a whole bunch of people.. After this wave hit, the police backed everyone away from the shoreline.. This was at high tide.. Wish I had taken a picture at low tide, because there were lobster traps mangled all over the place! If you are familiar with Perkins Cove the 2nd picture was taken from Jackies Restraunt looking towards the entrance to the marginal way...












What part of Maine did you live in Darren?


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 15, 2010)

OMG those pics are wonderful!!! i love the ocean and was devistated when hubby wuddnt let us buy on the beach.... ya the house wudda been ALOT smaller and no yeard for what we could afford , but dang i love to watch waves roll and crash!!!


----------



## Lurker (Apr 16, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Cool Larry, I love it. Spent a few years here in Alaska as a commercial fisherman. You cant ever get the salt out of your blood!! Only those who have been there know...
> 
> Troy[/QUOTE
> On the water is the place to be. Thankfully, I get paid to be there. Problem right now is not much work around. Oops, did I say work?


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 16, 2010)

Darryl,

Grew up in South Bath, 15 minutes from Popham and 25 from Reid State Park. We also lived near by to Boothbay Harbor. 

It's the mountains for us now though.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2010)

OH! I can't resist adding my picture of a "lobstah"...


----------

